# G0759 Delivery Not Expected Until October 6th



## Fairbanks (Aug 13, 2014)

For all of you that have ordered the G0759, I spoke with Grizzly today and was informed that they are expecting their shipment on October 6th.  Kind of a bummer, but I'm so busy now I probably won't have time to play with it until the snow fly's.....

Has anyone hear otherwise?

Steve


----------



## DrRuffleburg (Aug 14, 2014)

:'(  my birthday is october 17th so maybe i'll get a nice birthday present.  My 0752 wasn't supposed to ship till october either.  Sucks to spend two grand on tooling only to have it sit idle for 4 months.  I've been thinking about learning welding, that might give me something to do in the meantime.


----------



## JohnJohn301 (Aug 16, 2014)

Fairbanks said:


> For all of you that have ordered the G0759, I spoke with Grizzly today and was informed that they are expecting their shipment on October 6th.  Kind of a bummer, but I'm so busy now I probably won't have time to play with it until the snow fly's.....
> 
> Has anyone hear otherwise?
> 
> Steve



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! 
Not good news at all.  

Oh well - good thing I found this down the street for $100
Really just wanted the bucket full of tooling, but what the he*ll - it was $100!   LoL 



Will have to clean it up and occupy myself until mid October.


----------



## ray hampton (Aug 16, 2014)

are you talking about paying $ 100.00 for the mill/lathe combination ?


----------



## JohnJohn301 (Aug 17, 2014)

ray hampton said:


> are you talking about paying $ 100.00 for the mill/lathe combination ?



Yep - I gave $100 for the Central Machine (Harbor Freight) T5980 3in1 and bucket full of tooling (not in the photo)

As the story goes - one neighbor mentioned to another neighbor that I was buying a mill and neighbor "B" says "I have a mill he can have.  The story came back to me eventually. So I went to see what it was. There on the bench under 10 years of dirt, dust, chips and oil sludge was the T5980. Looked used but not necessarily abused.   Asked if it worked he started the mill - could tell right away the motor was shot (common problem with these - motor is in the column and overheats)  He started the lathe and purred like a kitten. I wasn't terribly impressed with the machine to be honest.  Then he started pulling out drawers  showing me the tooling he had for it - my eyes lit up at that point, but was still thinking I was going to pass because I really didn't want the machine to be THE project.   I asked how much - he said $100.  Most will probably think I'm crazy but it still took me two weeks to decide I wanted it - so last Sunday I showed up at the house and handed him five twenties and a bottle of Crown Royal.  

Although I really did the deal for the tooling - as I've been cleaning up the 3in1, I'm becoming more and more interested in it.  New motors for these can be had all over the place, so I'll get an indicator on it in a minute to tram and see how it looks.  Knowing what it is and what the limitations are, it still may have a home in the shop I'm putting together.  So with more time until Grizzly gets G0759 ready to ship, it'll be something to work on.  

I apologize if I hijacked the thread - was one of those crazy (if not hard to believe stories) that I thought was worth telling.


----------



## DrRuffleburg (Aug 23, 2014)

My lathe (G0752) is showing as available and there is a hold on my credit card!!!


----------



## LEEQ (Aug 23, 2014)

Sounds exiting! It's great to get things earlier than promised! Did you talk to them yet?


----------



## DrRuffleburg (Aug 28, 2014)

This should keep me busy till the mill gets here . Of course i need the mill to do the base for the QCTP :/


----------



## zmotorsports (Aug 28, 2014)

Nice.  Congrats.

Mike.


----------



## JohnJohn301 (Sep 18, 2014)

Fairbanks said:


> For all of you that have ordered the G0759, I spoke with Grizzly today and was informed that they are expecting their shipment on October 6th.  Kind of a bummer, but I'm so busy now I probably won't have time to play with it until the snow fly's.....
> 
> Has anyone hear otherwise?
> 
> Steve



We're starting to sneak up on October. Anyone have any news from Grizzly?  Wondering if they are on track this time or if another delay is coming.


----------



## chuckorlando (Sep 19, 2014)

Throw the qctp in your 4 jaw and face the bottom. You dont need a mill for that, just a little time


----------



## DrRuffleburg (Sep 19, 2014)

Thanks, I went ahead and drilled and tapped the stock tnut for the new qctp.  Trying to shim the tools up to the right height got old the first time I did it


----------



## Rbeckett (Sep 19, 2014)

A QCTP is about the best option you can add to any machine tool.  Once you get one you will wonder why you waited so long.  They are definitely worth the investment.  I have a Phase II on my 9X20 and it is the cats meow.  Especiall when I am using a boring bar and want the hole slightly off center.  Works kike a charm!!!

Bob


----------



## chuckorlando (Sep 19, 2014)

Just keep so extra RH holders around. It sucks changing the tool out as it kills the whole Q in the TP. And I know if I could change tools a few times for what ever reason on just one part.


----------



## Fairbanks (Sep 22, 2014)

Just spoke with Grizzly about the G0759.  My delivery date is now looking like mid November.


Patience, Patience.......


----------



## wrmiller (Sep 22, 2014)

Fairbanks said:


> Just spoke with Grizzly about the G0759.  My delivery date is now looking like mid November.
> 
> 
> Patience, Patience.......



Man, that just su...er...stinks. Sorry to hear about this.

Bill


----------



## JohnJohn301 (Sep 23, 2014)

Fairbanks said:


> Just spoke with Grizzly about the G0759.  My delivery date is now looking like mid November.
> 
> 
> Patience, Patience.......




Grrrrrrrrrr - Did Grizzly offer any explanation about why this is taking so long?


----------



## DrRuffleburg (Sep 23, 2014)

Lame


----------



## Fairbanks (Sep 23, 2014)

JohnJohn301 said:


> Grrrrrrrrrr - Did Grizzly offer any explanation about why this is taking so long?



Sounds like one of those "We are at the mercy of our suppliers deals."


----------



## wrmiller (Sep 23, 2014)

Fairbanks said:


> Sounds like one of those "We are at the mercy of our suppliers deals."



That is probably true. In conversations with Matt at PM and posts here from Ray C this situation is more normal than abnormal. Unfortunately.

Bill


----------



## zmotorsports (Sep 23, 2014)

wrmiller19 said:


> That is probably true. In conversations with Matt at PM and posts here from Ray C this situation is more normal than abnormal. Unfortunately.
> 
> Bill



I can testify to that.


----------



## wrmiller (Sep 23, 2014)

zmotorsports said:


> I can testify to that.



That is true! You had a very long wait for your machines.

Bill


----------



## zmotorsports (Sep 23, 2014)

wrmiller19 said:


> That is true! You had a very long wait for your machines.
> 
> Bill



Yep.  Speaking of that, I just realized that I haven't seen much of Ray C. on the forum lately.  I know he got involved in a few of the topics that seemed to get a little heated talking about the wait for PM machines but I hope I didn't offend him or upset him but I haven't seen him posting much lately.

Wonder why?


----------



## kd4gij (Sep 23, 2014)

Grizzly has the G0704 in stock, same mill no DRO. There are cheap dro's out there now.


----------



## Fairbanks (Sep 24, 2014)

kd4gij said:


> Grizzly has the G0704 in stock, same mill no DRO. There are cheap dro's out there now.



Excellent point.  I am thinking about ordering one instead of the G0759.  My original goal was to be able to do some small scale old school milling and then saw the DRO offered on the G0759.  I think it's time to go back to plan A.

Steve


----------



## brav65 (Sep 24, 2014)

I just ordered a G0759 and received a call from customer service saying that they will not have my order ready to ship until December :angry:  This is my first mill, so I am getting all the tooling ordered and reading through the manual.  I am also spending a lot of time here reading as much as I can.


----------



## tmarks11 (Sep 24, 2014)

brav65 said:


> I just ordered a G0759 and received a call from customer service saying that they will not have my order ready to ship until December :angry:


G0759 is a new version of this mill for Grizzly this year.  They often have supply problems with new catalog machinery items, although usually that is only for 5 or 6 months, not the entire year.


----------



## brav65 (Sep 24, 2014)

tmarks11 said:


> G0759 is a new version of this mill for Grizzly this year.  They often have supply problems with new catalog machinery items, although usually that is only for 5 or 6 months, not the entire year.



I guess that means that the machine is popular, which is a good thing.  I have already ordered some replacement gears in case I chew one up learning how to use the mill.  I also ordered plans from Hoss to convert to belt drive.  I do not plan on converting to CNC.  I would rather save my money up to get a lathe so I can try my hand at turning some gun barrels.


----------



## JohnJohn301 (Sep 24, 2014)

And Grizzly said about the early July orders:

Thank you for your email dated September 22, 2014.
We are happy to assist you.  After reviewing your order, I have found that the G0759 is expected to arrive in our warehouse on approximately November 7, 2014.  Once received, backorders are processed and shipped to arrive in approximately three to five business days.  We do fill backorders first.  We will ship your complete order as soon as everything you requested is available. 
If we may be of any further assistance, please do not hesitate to contact us.  You are a valued customer, and we look forward to serving your future woodworking and metalworking needs.
Sincerely,

Abby
Grizzly Industrial, Inc.


----------



## JohnJohn301 (Sep 24, 2014)

Fairbanks said:


> Excellent point.  I am thinking about ordering one instead of the G0759.  My original goal was to be able to do some small scale old school milling and then saw the DRO offered on the G0759.  I think it's time to go back to plan A.
> 
> Steve



Am considering the same thing - get the mill and add DRO myself.


----------



## JohnJohn301 (Sep 25, 2014)

Fairbanks said:


> Excellent point.  I am thinking about ordering one instead of the G0759.  My original goal was to be able to do some small scale old school milling and then saw the DRO offered on the G0759.  I think it's time to go back to plan A.
> 
> Steve



Am considering the same thing - get the mill and add DRO myself.


----------



## wrmiller (Sep 25, 2014)

JohnJohn301 said:


> Am considering the same thing - get the mill and add DRO myself.



I installed a 3-axis DRO on my PM25 (same machine) without too much effort. It's not that hard to do.  

Bill


----------



## ed0849 (Sep 25, 2014)

Fairbanks said:


> For all of you that have ordered the G0759, I spoke with Grizzly today and was informed that they are expecting their shipment on October 6th. Kind of a bummer, but I'm so busy now I probably won't have time to play with it until the snow fly's.....
> 
> Has anyone hear otherwise?
> 
> Steve



Just chatted with someone named Robin ay Grizzly today (9/25/2014) said they are expecting a shipment to PA on 9/26) after that it takes a few days to do an inspection on the shipment then they will be shipping them out. I hope he/she is right.


----------



## DrRuffleburg (Sep 25, 2014)

I wonder how long the backorder line is.  I ordered mine 4th of July so I'll keep my fingers crossed.  If not I have a new toy coming in a week or two that will help keep me distracted


----------



## brav65 (Sep 25, 2014)

I am considering cancelling my order as Precision Mathews has the PM25MV in stock, and it includes a belt drive, a brushless motor with digital controller, a 3 year warranty, and free shipping.  The math is a wash with the G0759, I would just need to add the DRO.  I intended to add the belt drive system anyway, and the brushless motor and controller are a bonus.


----------



## JohnJohn301 (Sep 26, 2014)

ed0849 said:


> Just chatted with someone named Robin ay Grizzly today (9/25/2014) said they are expecting a shipment to PA on 9/26) after that it takes a few days to do an inspection on the shipment then they will be shipping them out. I hope he/she is right.



Do you have one on back order already?   If yes - when did you place order?   My order is from 1st week of July and Grizzly told me (2 days ago) they were not expecting G0759 until Nov 7.


----------



## ed0849 (Sep 26, 2014)

Yes I have one on backorder I ordered mine July 7, its strange we got such different dates. It sounds like a communication problem at Grizzly.


----------



## tmarks11 (Sep 26, 2014)

ed0849 said:


> Yes I have one on backorder I ordered mine July 7, its strange we got such different dates. It sounds like a communication problem at Grizzly.


I suspect that your orders were sent to different distribution centers to fill.  Each center is probably given an allotment at regular intervals, and arrives there directly from the docks.  Since Grizzly charges flat rate shipping, they aren't going to want to ship from a distribution center further away from you, and pay for the extra shipping charge out of pocket.


----------



## brav65 (Sep 26, 2014)

Well, I just cancelled my order for the G0759 and ordered a PM-25MV mill from Matt along with a 3-axis DRO from DRO PROS (I am getting it from Matt though).  Matt is very helpful and spent a long time on the phone going over the specifications for the PM-25.  He told me he has 6 units in stock (now 5), when they are gone his lead time will be similar to Grizzly. I spoke with Dan over at DRO PROS regarding installation and he recommended the 3M model as the install manual and DVD are very well done.  I can't wait to get my hands on the new machine!  Only down side is that I had ordered Hoss plans to do the belt drive conversion.  I will have to sell it in the classified section.


----------



## wrmiller (Sep 26, 2014)

The 3M model is what I have on my mill. Couldn't be happier with it. Good choice.  





brav65 said:


> Well, I just cancelled my order for the G0759 and ordered a PM-25MV mill from Matt along with a 3-axis DRO from DRO PROS (I am getting it from Matt though).  Matt is very helpful and spent a long time on the phone going over the specifications for the PM-25.  He told me he has 6 units in stock (now 5), when they are gone his lead time will be similar to Grizzly. I spoke with Dan over at DRO PROS regarding installation and he recommended the 3M model as the install manual and DVD are very well done.  I can't wait to get my hands on the new machine!  Only down side is that I had ordered Hoss plans to do the belt drive conversion.  I will have to sell it in the classified section.


----------



## JohnJohn301 (Sep 28, 2014)

brav65 said:


> Well, I just cancelled my order for the G0759 and ordered a PM-25MV mill from Matt along with a 3-axis DRO from DRO PROS (I am getting it from Matt though).  Matt is very helpful and spent a long time on the phone going over the specifications for the PM-25.  He told me he has 6 units in stock (now 5), when they are gone his lead time will be similar to Grizzly. I spoke with Dan over at DRO PROS regarding installation and he recommended the 3M model as the install manual and DVD are very well done.  I can't wait to get my hands on the new machine!  Only down side is that I had ordered Hoss plans to do the belt drive conversion.  I will have to sell it in the classified section.



Thanks for the info - I'm really considering this path too.  I know the PN-25 is a better machine due to motor/controller/belt - I'm just grumbling because it will push the package price a bit over what I had budgeted.  Wish Matt had more info on his web site too - I like to peruse that stuff at my own pace.  Going to decide this afternoon though - whether to wait it out with Grizzly or drop them and give Matt a call.  
                                 J


----------



## wrmiller (Sep 28, 2014)

Call Matt. He was always helpful every time I talked to him. Knows his machines too.


----------



## brav65 (Sep 28, 2014)

John,

You could wait on the DRO and be less than the G0759.  Matt sells units from DRO PROS.  He matched the pricing of their 3M package. I spoke with Dan at DRO PROS and he said he would provide any support needed for installation.  You can do the Easson 8A kit which is $100 cheaper, and if you buy it from Matt her will give you a 3 year warranty (only 1 year from DRO PROS).  Considering that the belt drive conversion is $375 retail for a complete package, less if you machine your own mounts, and the digital controller and brushless motor would be $500 to $600 minimum you are much better off with the PM-25MV.  In addition you get a 3 year warranty and free shipping.  I like the fact that you can call and speak to an expert (Matt) as well.  Grizzly is a big company and not very personal.


----------



## JohnJohn301 (Sep 30, 2014)

Just fired off e-mail to Grizzly canceling my G0759 order.  Confirmed configuration and price with Matt and plan to get him paid tomorrow just as soon as I can get him on the phone.  PM 25-MV, and DroPros 3M.

Update: 9:50 PM -  Just paid Matt, who is working a little late tonight. He is getting my order ready to go! Dang that was fast - so long, Grizzly!


----------



## zmotorsports (Sep 30, 2014)

Glad to hear Matt was able to get you taken care of.  I know a couple of times I was on the phone or emailing him late and he always was respectful of my questions and I thought he did a great job answering them.


----------



## Falcon67 (Sep 30, 2014)

Grizzly has been good to deal with but it's really nice to hear and see a "little guy" like Matt being able to compete and win, especially on the customer service level.


----------



## ed0849 (Sep 30, 2014)

Just cancelled my order from Grizzly and ordered the PM 25-MV, and DroPros glass scales, Matt said it may get here by the end of the week. I'm happy now, just hope I'm happy when I get it.


----------



## brav65 (Sep 30, 2014)

Congratulations John and Ed!  We can all put our machines together at the same time and have somebody to ask questions of when there is a problem.  Matt e-mailed me last night at 9:30 my time 12:30 his time to tell me my machine would ship out today!  I hope to have it by the weekend!  That is 3 PM-25MV's for Matt this week and three lost for Grizzly.


----------



## ed0849 (Oct 4, 2014)

Im getting my PM 25MV on the 7th next Tuesday. I have been collecting tooling for it, Shars 440v vise i'm impressed with the quality, set of collets, clamping set, set of parallels, set of fly cutters I already have tons of measuring tools, drill bits and some endmills. Guess ill have to take off work Tuesday :ups:


----------



## brav65 (Oct 4, 2014)

I just tracked:ups: mine and I will not get it until Thursday.  I purchased the LMS tooling kit for the G0704.  It consists of their precision vise, collet set, a set of parallels, set of center drills, set of 2 and 4 flute mills, 123 blocks,and a clamping kit. I also picked up a cheap gauge at HF, and a dial indicator and magnetic base from Grizzly.  I still want to get a set of fly cutters and an angle block.  I picked up some small pieces of aluminum from ebay to practice on, now I just need the mill!



ed0849 said:


> Im getting my PM 25MV on the 7th next Tuesday. I have been collecting tooling for it, Shars 440v vise i'm impressed with the quality, set of collets, clamping set, set of parallels, set of fly cutters I already have tons of measuring tools, drill bits and some endmills. Guess ill have to take off work Tuesday :ups:


----------



## DrRuffleburg (Oct 6, 2014)

I just checked my Grizzly order and it showed up as cancelled.  I shot them an email and haven't heard back yet.  Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## ArkieNuke (Oct 6, 2014)

DrRuffleburg said:


> I just checked my Grizzly order and it showed up as cancelled.  I shot them an email and haven't heard back yet.  Anyone else have this issue?



Checked on my G0759 order today which was placed on June 26th, not cancelled but I got a response that said it will now not be at the Grizzly warehouse until December 19th - at least it will make it for Christmas (I hope).


----------



## wrmiller (Oct 6, 2014)

IIRC, wasn't Griz promising these in August? I wonder what the holdup is. I am certain that Griz will sell every one that comes in, whenever that happens, but Matt at PM is gonna run out of machines before that.

Wonder if there's a market for a slightly used PM25 w/DRO?   (It's a joke guys...no offense intended)


----------



## JohnJohn301 (Oct 6, 2014)

brav65 said:


> Congratulations John and Ed!  We can all put our machines together at the same time and have somebody to ask questions of when there is a problem.  Matt e-mailed me last night at 9:30 my time 12:30 his time to tell me my machine would ship out today!  I hope to have it by the weekend!  That is 3 PM-25MV's for Matt this week and three lost for Grizzly.



Indeed we can!  DRO Pros was on the doorstep when I got home this afternoon.  Tracking shows PM25 is 3 days out.  
Going to start my own PM25MV thread and aggregate all of the pieces of my Grizzly to PM story for those who might be following.  

Cheers! 
                J


----------



## JohnJohn301 (Oct 7, 2014)

DrRuffleburg said:


> I just checked my Grizzly order and it showed up as cancelled.  I shot them an email and haven't heard back yet.  Anyone else have this issue?



Whoa! They are certainly having problems with those G0759s.  For me, each new delay created more uncertainty about a reliable delivery date and with that, the more I looked at the PM25, the more certain I became that it's a better machine anyhow - better motor, better electronics, 3 year warranty.  My PM25 will be here Thursday - shipped 3 days after I ordered it and 6 days after it was shipped. I'm happy I got off the Grizzly roller coaster when I did.  

Keep us posted - I'm curious what Grizzly has to say.


----------



## brav65 (Oct 7, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your delay.  I was way to :impatient: to wait 3+ months for a Griz.   If you want a PM25 call Matt quickly as he told me he will be in a similar situation when when his stock has run out.  My Mill is scheduled to be here on Thursday, and my DRO will be tomorrow, same time frame as John.  I plan to start a thread as well to share my experiences.


----------



## DrRuffleburg (Oct 7, 2014)

I'm gonna call them as soon as they open, if they aren't 100% accommodating I'll likely be getting in touch with Matt.  Hopefully he has one left.  I really don't have room in the budget for the more expensive machine but I also have way too much invested in tooling and bar stock to let it go to waste :/


----------



## kd4gij (Oct 7, 2014)

DrRuffleburg said:


> I'm gonna call them as soon as they open, if they aren't 100% accommodating I'll likely be getting in touch with Matt.  Hopefully he has one left.  I really don't have room in the budget for the more expensive machine but I also have way too much invested in tooling and bar stock to let it go to waste :/





    Sory to here that. The G0704 is the same mill with out dro. You can get a dro on ebay for 495 shipped. The pm does sound like a better motor and controller but I haven't had any problems with the motor on my 704. Good luck what ever you do.


----------



## chuckorlando (Oct 7, 2014)

I dont have an opinion one way or th other as to which machines are better as I would need to see them tore down to view bearings and all that. I do know the pm is on par and may very well be a better machine. So if you can get a pm now, brother get it. Thats one up side to used machines, they are there now to be used. Waiting is bad but I would lose my mind if it just kept getting longer. They would have to make it worth my while to wait if I can have a comparable machine now from another vendor.


----------



## DrRuffleburg (Oct 7, 2014)

Just talked to Grizzly, they created a new order number so that my stuff would ship from Pennsylvania.  The good news is she said they would be in next week (10/16), of course given their track record I won't hold my breath.  I still have a little patience left so I guess I'll just have to keep my fingers crossed.  In the meantime I do have a new toy to put together


----------



## DrRuffleburg (Oct 7, 2014)

Just refreshed the new order number and it's showing as AVAILABLE!!!! This day has gone from frustrating to AWESOME!

Update: My CC has been charged and I got an email saying it will ship in 24 hrs!


----------



## kd4gij (Oct 7, 2014)

That is great. Good luck.


----------



## ed0849 (Oct 7, 2014)

Getting my PM 25mv tomorrow the 8th, the dro's from DRO PROS are coming tomorrow too, what timing. Been ordering a lot of tooling and the wife has been asking what are all these boxes i've been getting lately:shrugs:. Taking a sick day tomorrow, not going to be able to sleep tonight.


----------



## JohnJohn301 (Oct 7, 2014)

ed0849 said:


> Getting my PM 25mv tomorrow the 8th, the dro's from DRO PROS are coming tomorrow too, what timing. Been ordering a lot of tooling and the wife has been asking what are all these boxes i've been getting lately:shrugs:. Taking a sick day tomorrow, not going to be able to sleep tonight.



That's great news! 
Start your own thread and don't forget to send lots of pictures!


----------



## ray hampton (Oct 8, 2014)

enough is enough , where is the pictures


----------



## DrRuffleburg (Oct 10, 2014)

Just got a call from Grizzly, apparently the email I got earlier in the week was wrong.  She did say that they are expecting the shipment any day now...


----------



## brav65 (Oct 10, 2014)

Bummer!  Now you have more time to shop for tooling!



DrRuffleburg said:


> Just got a call from Grizzly, apparently the email I got earlier in the week was wrong.  She did say that they are expecting the shipment any day now...


----------



## DrRuffleburg (Oct 10, 2014)

I've had all my tooling for months :/ but my newest toy is starting to come together


----------



## kd4gij (Oct 10, 2014)

So is that  a 3D printer, or cnc router?


----------



## DrRuffleburg (Oct 11, 2014)

3D printer


----------



## brav65 (Oct 11, 2014)

Nice!  I now have a case of Tool Envy...


----------



## DrRuffleburg (Oct 13, 2014)

Well its been an emotional week and a long 3 month wait but I FINALLY HAVE A TRACKING NUMBER!!!  According to tracking the mill will get here Wednesday!


----------



## brav65 (Oct 15, 2014)

That's great!  Let the cleaning begin...


----------



## DrRuffleburg (Oct 16, 2014)

Well I was beginning to think this day might never come, but it's finally here!


----------



## zmotorsports (Oct 16, 2014)

Congrats.  Looks great.:thumbsup2:


----------



## kd4gij (Oct 16, 2014)

Congrats, Looks good. time to make some chips.


----------



## brav65 (Oct 16, 2014)

Looks great!  Time for Chips!


----------



## ray hampton (Oct 17, 2014)

look good, time for some chips


----------



## JohnJohn301 (Oct 23, 2014)

Congratulations Doc - 
Wondering if you might post some close-up photos of the DRO installs on your G0759.


----------



## zmotorsports (Oct 23, 2014)

I was just noticing in your picture that the Grizzly DRO is exactly like my Eason ES-8A.  They must just label it specific for Grizzly but it looks identical.


----------



## Fairbanks (Oct 27, 2014)

Good for you Dr. Ruffleburg!!  

I took a different path and cancelled my order last week.  As things turned out I found a great lathe locally (1944 Logan 200-1) and decided to buy it.  The cleaning begins!

I should be back in the market for a mill next Spring.

Rock On Brothers!
Steve


----------



## kd4gij (Oct 29, 2014)

Fairbanks
Good move. A lathe is the best choice for your first machine. You can mill on a lathe. but turnning on a mill not so much.:thumbsup2:



Dr. Ruffleburg

 When you convert that thing to CNC, You can give me a good deal on the DRO.:lmao:


----------

